# Loxley Lane, Wellesbourne, @ NEW YEAR AT NEWLANDS WELLESBOURNE



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

There has been a new Rally added to the rally programme. The Rally is at NEW YEAR AT NEWLANDS WELLESBOURNE in Loxley Lane, Wellesbourne,, Warwickshire starting 30/12/2015

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=794

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

LadyJ has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

JollyJack has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## sweeny (Jan 6, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

sweeny has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Just in case you had missed this we do have a rally for New Year we need at least 10 vans to attend and have room for 15 on hard standing with electric. We also have use of the games room for our jollyfications.

If we do not have 10 vans by 20th November then I will have to cancel it. If you can make it please add your name to the rally list below.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=794

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi Jackie
I looked both yesterday and today but the "Home" site that includes Rallys would not open for me. 
I am paid up but after just too many 'glitches' on MHF I spend most of my time looking at the other MHF. Perhaps that is why it is closed to me. I have tried to contact Admin but no luck so far.

Alan


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

rosalan said:


> Hi Jackie
> I looked both yesterday and today but the "Home" site that includes Rallys would not open for me.
> I am paid up but after just too many 'glitches' on MHF I spend most of my time looking at the other MHF. Perhaps that is why it is closed to me. I have tried to contact Admin but no luck so far.
> 
> Alan


Hi Alan

Am not quite sure just what you mean but if you are trying to access the rally page which is still on the old site you should be able to get to it as it is still in the same place as its always been.

If you are accessing MHF on the new site bit have you saved your password by ticking the box where is says save password.

If you have done that then all you do is click on home on the top left hand side, that will take you to the old home page where the rallies are still where they were top right hand corner of page.

Other than that just click on my link above.

Were you thinking of coming?

Jac


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi Jac
I did all of that and there was a message saying that people who have joined since March and could not access the Rallys on the 'Home' page, should contact Admin, which I have done but still denied access to the Rallys menu (and the other menus on that page),
I paid in advance of March, I had logged on to both the old and the new pages and in fact it remembered my name already.
Not sure about coming yet as we are planning an overseas trip around that time.

Alan


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

This is the only message that ties up with my problem......

Attention all New Subscribers
To gain access to Rallies, and multiple other features you need to log in to the old home page marked home at the top of the page. However if you have joined the site after March of this year, 2015, and cannot access the homepage functions please send a message to VS-Adminand we will correct your account.

Having done what it says, after 3 days I have still not had a reply. I would throw the towel in if it were not for the rallies component where we have many friends but will be unlikely to subscribe next year which we both feel sad about. Alan


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

I had problems with this some months ago and if I remember right I changed my password on the new site following all the prompts. Then just logged on in the old site with my new password and all was and is well.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*this rally has now been cancelled
*


----------

